# 40 Breeder Planted With Irritans Journal



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

equipment:
40 gallon breeder with homemade stand
eheim 2215 w/ hydor inline 200w heater
coralife T5NO light
ADA Aquasoil

Plants:
Java Fern "narrow leaf"
Assorted Anubias

Fish:
Serrasalmus Irritans

I kinda think thats theres too much manzanita, not sure what I want to do with it. Its going to be a low light, no trim tank. I am not sure what plants to put in the foreground, if any.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks nice, gonna throw any plants in there?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice man, liking the driftwood! I'm assuming this is going to be a journal?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks nice, can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes to the plants, and yes to the journal. I like to keep records of how my tanks are doing so that I can see progress. I always like to look back and see how it looked when I first started or after I rearrange the tank.


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

No water in it, but allready a nice tank!


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

got tired of wasting time on this so I just put some plants into it and filled it up.

Day 1.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

awesome work








i liked the way the driftwood was positioned in the first pics better, but it probably wouldnt leave him much swimming space


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice, but I agree with sapir, first positioning looked very nice.
What plant is that in the front right?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Very clean tank bro !!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

looks good...I like the sand and the wood nice


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Traveller said:


> awesome work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the problem. It was so big put together like that, that it was touching the glass in the front and back. Plus I wanted to keep the back of the tank clear so my irritans could go back and forth.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

very nice set-up.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Lookin nice!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

beatiful set up, congrats


----------

